# basketball in mexico city?



## shaney

hey, i have just moved to mexico city for a few years with my family because of my dads job. I was wonderin if anyone knew some good places to play bball, im 20 and I am a decent standard... it would be good to get some game during the summer... Im living in lomas de chipultapec so any advice of good pick up would be great. 

thanks


----------



## BajaGringo

Back when I lived in Mexico City I found you could get into a pick up game quite easily at most of the athletic clubs...


----------



## mexliving

Shaney,,, you're young and from another country.... living in Mexico City..... DONT go online and ask strangers where you can go and play basketball in mexico city.................. not safe to be doing that...


----------



## Rodrigo84

It's just not widely played. My cousin's apartment building used to have a basketball court, but he was in Interlomas. I know the Lomas de Chapultepec area quite well, but can't for the life of me remember where a basketball court is. An athletic club is about the only real place. Only other place I can think of and it's just a tad south of there is the American School, but I don't know now if they just leave it that open for strangers to walk in and play basketball.

A lot of basketball courts get turned into quasi-soccer playing areas. I knew one not too far from me where I have never seen a basketball used on that court.

On a side note, my cousin used to go watch one of his college friends play in the south of the city in the national league we have in Mexico. I looked this up, PILARES DISTRITO

and the league is LNBP | Liga Nacional de Baloncesto Profesional


----------



## shaney

ok thanks for the advice. i was looking through a few athletics clubs and i was gonna join one anyway to get so sports in.


----------



## maesonna

Check the map and the neighbourhood for _deportivos_ in your district. These may not necessarily have sports clubs, and no online presence, but might have basketball courts. I base this suggestion on knowledge of the Xochimilco Deportivo (located far away from you in the south of Mexico City) where there is a large section of basketball courts which are always filled on the weekends.


----------



## jlms

mexliving said:


> Shaney,,, you're young and from another country.... living in Mexico City..... DONT go online and ask strangers where you can go and play basketball in mexico city.................. not safe to be doing that...


This is nonsense.

Giving generic answers or pointing out to clubs or places where the game is played will not endanger anybody.


----------



## Dukes

shaney said:


> hey, i have just moved to mexico city for a few years with my family because of my dads job. I was wonderin if anyone knew some good places to play bball, im 20 and I am a decent standard... it would be good to get some game during the summer... Im living in lomas de chipultapec so any advice of good pick up would be great.
> 
> thanks


Shaney... Did you ever find any places to play basketball in Mexico City, i am going to be living in the Polanco - Lomas de Chapultepec area and will be looking to play pick up basketball as well? What are the names of some of the sport clubs and typically what do they cost?


----------



## maxxxsta

Dukes said:


> Shaney... Did you ever find any places to play basketball in Mexico City, i am going to be living in the Polanco - Lomas de Chapultepec area and will be looking to play pick up basketball as well? What are the names of some of the sport clubs and typically what do they cost?


shaney i too would like to know if you've found a decent sports club in mexico city with a nice basketball court. meaning fiber glass backboards and such. not the metal piece of poop they have in the public parks.


----------



## Gobregon

Hi all, I would definitely join for a bball game. I have some Mexican friends that would be interested as well. 

Please let me know if you found a decent court. 

I also live in Polanco area so anything nearby will do.


----------



## ABCinATL

My fiance and I live near Polanco and he'd like to play too, please let us know. Thanks Angie and Carlos


----------



## Fitz5476

*Any B-ball Games in Santa Fe*

I too have recently moved to Mexico City and I am looking for a regular pick up game or location. I live near Santa Fe and work near Polanco but I am willing to travel for a good game.


----------



## pantouflas

*Touchdown*

Shaney and whoever might still be in Mexico City looking for a basketball game:
I am copying below the yahoo answer to question "en donde juegan cascaras de basquet en df?" by someone nicknamed 'dirk' or 'guero' I guess because he looks like Nowitzki..
If like me your Spanish is a bit dodgy you can translate it  Hope to see some of you there!

--places in df for pick-up games--

#deportivo Benito Juarez que esta a unas calles del metro zapata retan jueves, viernes en la tarde, sábados y domingos en la mañana 

#Cancha de la panamericana que se encuentra entre vallejo y cien metros junto a su iglesia de esta colonia llamada panamericana se hayan las canchas y retan los miércoles, viernes y sábados pero acá retan en la noche.

#Potrero que se encuentra a un costado del metro potrero y 18 de marzo juegan en la noche los martes, miércoles, viernes, sábado y domingo.

#Politécnico se encuentra en las instalaciones de zacatenco a unas calles del metro politécnico y acá las retas solo son los fines de semana en la mañana, solo necesitas llevar una identificación y te dejaran pasar.

#UNAM se encuentra en C.U. y solo se juega el viernes en la tarde y es lo mismo que en el poli lleva tu identificación para pasar, están las canchas junto a la facultad de medicina.

#Cañitas se juega casi todos los días en la tarde excepto el lunes y los fines en la mañana, se encuentra a unos pasos del metro colegio militar, su suelo es de arena poxica y agarra muy bien aparte de tener aros abatibles.

#Iglesia techada de los mormones esta se encuentra cerca de la glorieta de camarones y solo se juega el jueves en la noche, su piso es de mármol y esta techado el mármol es algo resbaloso con el polvo por lo que acostumbro a ponerme coca cola en la suela jaja.

#Velódromo esta cerca del metro ciudad deportiva y retan los fines de semana en la mañana.

#Asturias esta cerca del metro chabacano linea verde y es el uúnicolugar donde hay reta lunes aparte de ttambiénhaber reta el martes y viernes

#Parque de los venados cerca del metro general anaya y se reta el fin de semana en las mañanas

#Tlatelolco que esta en el ccorazónde tlatelolco y juegan mmiércoles viernes en la tarde y los fines en las mañanas.

En lo personal mis canchas favoritas son Panamericana, Benito Juarez y Cañitas por la ccamaraderíapero en las otras ttambiénexiste buen nivel.




shaney said:


> hey, i have just moved to mexico city for a few years with my family because of my dads job. I was wonderin if anyone knew some good places to play bball, im 20 and I am a decent standard... it would be good to get some game during the summer... Im living in lomas de chipultapec so any advice of good pick up would be great.
> 
> thanks


----------



## Gaolaogao

Hello!

I just moved here in Mexico last October, good thing I stumbled on this site because I've been looking for some place here in Mexico City where I can play a friendly pick-up game of basketball. Now, the problem is, I don't know anyone here. So, the places listed above, I can just come in and join? Or do I need to pay like a membership fee?


----------

